# Bill's Bodges Number One



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

This will be a total failure if I can't upload the pictures.
There are several complaints within the forums about tables which are simply too large.
This is probably because they are used to form a bed at the end of the day, so must fit the table gap.
And so they do. And so they are useless as tables, because there is no easy way to wriggle around them.
Here is Bill's Bodge Number One: The original table from the U shape lounge has been de-capitated
and a homebrew table top installed.
I found that the hefty steel table support was upwards adjustable, and made sure the lower position
was exactly the same as the surrounding cushion woodwork.
The gaps left, right and rear were not large enough to require support for the make-up bed cushions.
The boss has given this the royal seal of approval.
So that's OK.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We did the same

Large table in the loft, smaller lighter one easily stored on the bed during the day, folded on the seat at night

We prefer the space table free unless we are eating

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice touch, if manufacturers did the same they would save quite a bit. hint hint.>>

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Nice touch, if manufacturers did the same they would save quite a bit. hint hint.>>
> 
> cabby


If VS sorted out all the forum problems and made it free they would encourage quite a lot. hint hint > >

Dave 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just buy these, big enough for a meal (jsut) small enough not to be a PITA, sits behind drivers seat when not needed, handy for a game of cards or to eat outside, weighs almost nowt, choice of colour.

http://www.dunelm.com/product/rubberwood-tv-table-1000004916?searchTerm=rubberwood table


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We use a small round table which goes on the standard single leg pedestal!
Large enough to eat and easy to get to the seats!:smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We just buy these, big enough for a meal (jsut) small enough not to be a PITA, sits behind drivers seat when not needed, handy for a game of cards or to eat outside, weighs almost nowt, choice of colour.
> 
> http://www.dunelm.com/product/rubberwood-tv-table-1000004916?searchTerm=rubberwood table


 That table and the wine glasses would be upturned in no time with our dogs. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> That table and the wine glasses would be upturned in no time with our dogs. :frown2:


Ah, pups, forgot about those, needs to be firmly held then, I'll have to bow out then ( geddit ) okay I'll get me coit.


----------

